# Eltham



## red rose (Sep 12, 2005)

It looks as though I'm going to be moving to Eltham in two weeks time.  I've just been offered a place in university accommodation there.

Problem is, I'm studying at the Maritime Greenwich campus, so when I looked round, I only looked round that area, I assumed I'd get accommodation there.

I'd never even heard of Eltham until now, any locals want to give me an idea of what it's like, where the local shops are, what the public transport is like?


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 12, 2005)

didn't stephen lawrence get killed there?

that's as far as my knowledge extends i'm afraid


----------



## Belushi (Sep 12, 2005)

I take it you'll be at the student village at Avery Hill? The Uni will have buses runnning from there to the Maritime Greenwich Campus.

The student village itself is nice enough, it was only built about 10 years ago. Its a bit cut off from the rest of London I'm afraid, its a bus ride away from Eltham station which is about 25 minutes into town. Eltham itself is a white, working class suburb with a bog standard high street and very little to sttract students.


----------



## flimsier (Sep 12, 2005)

I taught at the big Comprehensive there a few years back.

Fairly leafy in parts, fairly dull. Just down the road from Welling; the Lawrence killers were from there (3 went to forementioned school).

Normal high st. Nothing of note. Couple of nice pubs. Regular train service.

Avery Hill Campus of your uni is there.


----------



## silentNate (Sep 12, 2005)

Poor white working-class area where Stephen Lawrence was killed 
Probably good for cheap food and beer though


----------



## flimsier (Sep 12, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I take it you'll be at the student village at Avery Hill? The Uni will have buses runnning from there to the Maritime Greenwich Campus.
> 
> The student village itself is nice enough, it was only built about 10 years ago. Its a bit cut off from the rest of London I'm afraid, its a bus ride away from Eltham station which is about 25 minutes into town. Eltham itself is a white, working class suburb with a bog standard high street and very little to sttract students.



Avery Hill is walkable from Falconwood station.

Isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2005)

i studied at avery hill in 94/5, i didn't live around there, i came from hackney every day

fairly good transport, regular trains from london bridge, you can walk from the station (about 15 mins) or get busses up the hill

at the time, it was alright, but it was just after the stephen lawrence murder, the pubs on the main high street were ok and the bar on campus was pretty good at the time...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 12, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Avery Hill is walkable from Falconwood station.
> 
> Isn't it?



It is yeah, never done it myself though so couldnt tell you how long it would take!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Poor white working-class area where Stephen Lawrence was killed
> Probably good for cheap food and beer though



Its not really poor at all, kind of Upper working class - lower middle class neighbourhood. It is very white though and can be quite hostile to outsiders, but it isnt inhabited by racist fanatics as some believe. The atmosphere on a Saturday night is much more like a provincial town center than a part of London.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Its not really poor at all, kind of Upper working class - lower middle class neighbourhood. It is very white though and can be quite hostile to outsiders, but it isnt inhabited by racist fanatics as some believe. The atmosphere on a Saturday night is much more like a provincial town center than a part of London.



i agree, it didn't strike me as a poor area when i was there 10 years ago, and i spent many drunken friday nights there, the atmosphere was pretty good...


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 12, 2005)

I vaguely remember a very nice big park, about 20yrs ago, it's at the top of a hill(where friends stayed) No idea what it's called.


----------



## Buds and Spawn (Sep 12, 2005)

It's a better area than it sounds. I lived there for a bit and survived! It is very white though - where the suburbs start and the more cosmopolitan interzone ends...

One attraction (for me) is Shooters Hill and the woods at the top of Well Hall Road (Oxleas Wood, Jack wood etc..). 

Blackheath and Greenwich are a also very short cycle ride away.


----------



## flimsier (Sep 12, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It is yeah, never done it myself though so couldnt tell you how long it would take!



10/15 minutes.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 12, 2005)

Buds and Spawn said:
			
		

> One attraction (for me) is Shooters Hill and the woods at the top of Well Hall Road (Oxleas Wood, Jack wood etc..).
> 
> Blackheath and Greenwich are a also very short cycle ride away.



That's what I like about it as well, I dont' live there but I often take the dog out there for long rambling walks


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Poor white working-class area where Stephen Lawrence was killed
> Probably good for cheap food and beer though




yeah really poor area mate with 1 bed flats costing upwards of £140,000 minimum  Like most places it has nice bits and not so nice bits and not everyone is a racist wanker.

Its ok RR, its not the most exciting place in the world its just a basic South East London town, you can get most things you need from the high street.

I will be living about 20 mins away so shout if you need anything ok?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2005)

It has a very nice palace and some good green bits and marked walking routes


----------



## nogoodboyo (Sep 12, 2005)

It's not a poor area by any stretch.  Eltham & Stephen Lawrence are frequently linked here, but not I think by people in general - there's been BNP activity in Welling but that doesn't make Eltham (or welling for that matter) full of racists.  It's a fairly normal surburb ime.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 12, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> It has a very nice palace and some good green bits and marked walking routes



The Palace is well worth mentioning, one of Londons hidden gems. Only the Medieval Hall remains from Henry VIII time but the Art Deco rebuild by the Courtauld family is fantastic.


----------



## spiralx (Sep 12, 2005)

Eltham isn't too bad, and Avery Hill park is pretty nice, the giant conservatory is pretty mental. However unless things have changed since I lived in the area a decade ago, there's not an awful lot to do and transport into town isn't the greatest - the closest thing apart from buses is the DLR at Lewisham.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 12, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> The Palace is well worth mentioning, one of Londons hidden gems. Only the Medieval Hall remains from Henry VIII time but the Art Deco rebuild by the Courtauld family is fantastic.


----------



## red rose (Sep 12, 2005)

Doesn't sound to bad really.  I'm a bit disappointed because I wanted to move to london to get away from the very white middle class town I currently live in and I was hoping to be a bit more central (ie the maritime campus) but it could easily be worse 

Thanks all


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 13, 2005)

gawkrodger said:
			
		

> didn't stephen lawrence get killed there?
> 
> that's as far as my knowledge extends i'm afraid


yes he did. I was at greenwich - then Thames 1984-1987. Avery Hill hated merging with Thames - Avery Hill had and has a first rate rep as a teacher training place. Nice halls of res. Eltham is dull, but Greenwich and Blackheath are fab.
AVOID THE FERRIER ESTATE.
Mottingham is nice


----------



## Wyn (Sep 13, 2005)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> Mottingham is nice


  I never thought I'd live to see the day!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 13, 2005)

> Mottingham is nice



Half my family life there!

Its okay but boring as hell!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2005)

eltham is a shithole and a lot of the people around there scumbags, fact!   
avery hill is shite and quite and the dome is a joke
i'm sure that you'll meet some nice people in the same boat and hopefully you can get a house somewhere nicer in your 2nd year
good luck


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 19, 2005)

The High Street is average and there used to be a good gym somewhere behind Sainsbury's and a swimming pool on Eltham Hill.  I wouldn't recommend any of the pubs.  Lots of green space (it's on the Green Chain walk) which is nice.  It's not far to go to Greenwich/Lewisham and there are fairly frequent connecting bus services.  Avery Hill park has the winter gardens, good for a winter visit and there are quite a few woods (as have been mentioned above).  It's not the most exciting place to live but there are much worse places you could have ended up and it's not too far out in the sticks.  I lived in New Eltham for several years, that a bit further and there really is nothing there.  Eltham will be an okay place, especially as your in halls with lots of other students and will be exploring together.  I hope you have a great first year - then find a flat in Greenwich!


----------



## ELTHAM GPO (Sep 29, 2015)

Eltham Gpo has open mic nights, comedy nights and deals on food for students.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 29, 2015)

Top bumping  :thumbs :


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Top bumping  :thumbs :


and first post too


----------



## Belushi (Sep 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and first post too



It's their special student deals on Spam.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 27, 2016)

red rose said:


> ... I'd never even heard of Eltham until now, any locals want to give me an idea of what it's like, where the local shops are, what the public transport is like?














*Do they all still live there?*​


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 28, 2016)

Streathamite said:


> yes he did. I was at greenwich - then Thames 1984-1987. Avery Hill hated merging with Thames - Avery Hill had and has a first rate rep as a teacher training place. Nice halls of res. Eltham is dull, but Greenwich and Blackheath are fab.
> AVOID THE FERRIER ESTATE.
> Mottingham is nice



I was at Thames 1985 to 1988 

Eltham's OK. I've not felt unsafe in and around Eltham high Street since I transitoned, though there are parts of Eltham I wouldn't enter. Years ago just stopping and looking at the Stephen Lawrence memorial would bring you drive-by abuse but I think its better now. I still get randomly beeped by drivers round there though.

It's fairly typical suburbia tbh - not much goes on but if you like parks and woodland its ideal; Kent proper and central London are both really easy to get to by train.

ETA just realised how old this thread is


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2016)

liked apart from 'Eltham's OK'!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 28, 2016)

Eltham's a fucking khazi. The most unwelcoming part of London I've ever experienced, with a palpable sense of menace in the boozers.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Eltham's a fucking khazi. The most unwelcoming part of London I've ever experienced, with a palpable sense of menace in the boozers.


it's not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 28, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> it's not for the faint hearted.


It's not for humans.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 31, 2016)

red rose said:


> It looks as though I'm going to be moving to Eltham in two weeks time.  I've just been offered a place in _university_ accommodation there.
> 
> ....
> 
> I'd never even heard of Eltham until now, any locals want to give me an idea of what it's like, where the local shops are, what the public transport is like?



*Nelson Mandela heard about Eltham nearly 23 years ago ...*






*... and he lived over 6,000 miles away !*​


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2016)

The very best thing about Eltham is the palace Eltham Palace and Gardens | English Heritage. Good caff, great Tudor buildings and some superb art deco inside


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 24, 2016)

red rose said:


> ...I'd never even heard of Eltham until now, any locals want to give me an idea of what it's like, where the local shops are, what the public transport is like?



Hope you've got enough information now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 25, 2016)

Not condoning mobs like this bit know what side I'd be on if rioters tried to smash up my town.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 6, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Not condoning mobs like this bit know what side I'd be on if rioters tried to smash up my town.



*'Eltham hasn't been touched by riots ... we're doing the job of the police'*




*What a shame they were not around "doing the job of the police" in Eltham on the night of 22 April 1993.*​


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2016)

yeah, so anyone out that night of the riot in eltham should feel guilty for stephen lawrences horrific murder? is that what you're saying?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2016)

hows your south norwood thread where you accuse anyone not using hte local businesses of "racial boycott?"?


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 10, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> ...




*Another opportunity for local residents to "do the job of the police":*

Police release CCTV in search for witness in Stephen Lawrence murder investigation (click for more)




*Police are looking for this witness in relation to the 1993 murder of Stephen Lawrence murder*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 19, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Not condoning mobs like this bit know what side I'd be on if rioters tried to smash up my town.




*Another chance to "do the job of the police":*

​


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 17, 2017)

red rose said:


> ...I'd never even heard of Eltham until now, any locals want to give me an idea of what it's like, where the local shops are, what the public transport is like?



*"A shameful veil of silence that has obstructed investigations into Stephen’s murder from the very start still shrouds the truth.

To this day, anyone asking questions on the streets of Eltham where the gang’s families still live is met with instant hostility. Knight’s mother shamelessly told us: ‘Nobody here will talk to you.’

Friends and relatives of the five men hide behind closed doors, refusing to speak. Letters and phone messages have gone unanswered. Their glamorous girlfriends and ex-partners continue to keep a low profile.

The ‘Eltham omerta’, it seems, is as powerful as ever. Potential witnesses fear they may pay a heavy price if word gets out that they have spoken to the police. The name ‘Stephen Lawrence’ is met with an uncomfortable and eerie silence in the pubs, such as the Beehive in New Eltham, where the five suspects used to drink ..."

Source:  Murderer who got away: 20 years ago today, the Mail accused five men of killing Stephen Lawrence. Two have been convicted, one's in jail on a drugs charge and a 4th is on the run. But the 5th still brazenly walks the streets where he committed his crime  (click for more)
*
*





Luke Knight then ...











... Luke Knight now.




*​


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 17, 2017)

I was in the Beehive on Friday. It's changed a lot since those days!


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 17, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> It's not for humans.


plenty of humans here.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow! Talk about tarring the reputation of a whole community!!

I guess I won't be organising a South London Drinks anywhere near where i live at any point.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 17, 2017)

I hated Eltham long before Stevie Lawrence was killed.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 17, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I hated Eltham long before Stevie Lawrence was killed.


Hate it by all means but tar everyone that lives there and every aspect of that community, including people that campaign against racism, with the same brush and it's just idiotic. Things change. Communities change. And in the case of Eltham it's a good fucking thing that it has changed because it was horrible up to 20 years ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2017)

I used to buy some quality skunk from a nice chap in Eltham in the 90s. it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 17, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I used to buy some quality skunk from a nice chap in Eltham in the 90s. it wasn't all bad.


My other half goes to new cross for his.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 17, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> Hope you've got enough information now.


Your information seems to be a bit single track and myopic


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 7, 2018)

_"Stephen Lawrence’s mother has suggested that the police inquiry into her son’s murder should be *closed* after 25 years.

Doreen Lawrence said Scotland Yard should shelve the investigation *if*, as she suspects, there are no more significant leads ..."_




(Source: Daily Mail)

Stephen Lawrence's mother says police should stop investigating her son's murder (click for more)


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 22, 2018)

Memories still painful 25 years after Stephen Lawrence murder

In the 25 years since Stephen Lawrence’s death, has Eltham changed?


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Smangus (Apr 22, 2018)

It's got Blackheath rugby club at Well hall now, pretty good to go there and then for a curry after the match at the Yak and Yeti - used to be the Greyhound pub.

It's a far more mixed place than 35 years ago.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 7, 2018)

4 down, though not for all the right reasons and one to go.
Doreen Lawrence has been a beautiful person through out and I understand her wanting justice.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 22, 2019)

Happy Stephen Lawrence Day to all!

A few words from Stephen Lawrence's Mother may be found here:

On the first Stephen Lawrence Day, let’s admit our communities are still unequal

... and an update on the activities of some of Eltham's other well-known residents here ...

Stephen Lawrence murder suspect *Jamie Acourt* attacked in prison days into drugs sentence

Freed Stephen Lawrence murder suspect (*Neil Acourt*) ‘looks relaxed and happy’


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2019)

had a very nice walk through eltham the other week


----------

